# opinions please



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

One of my twin daughters will be moving to Alaska sometime after getting married this summer. The question has come up on what kind of rifle she should get. She is small, 5'3" and about 140# but is very physically fit (looks like she weighs about 110#). Her husband to be is a wildlife biologist and they will spend a lot of time in the back country. I want her to have something that is easy to handle but has enough punch to knock down anything. I have been thinking of a Marlin lever action in .45/70 might fit the bill. Anyone have any experience with this gun/round? Or a better suggestion?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Or a better suggestion?


My suggestion would be to let *HER *pick out a rifle that FITS her.
Caliber will be determined by what she will *use* it for.

I wouldnt get a very large caliber just because she "might" need to stop a bear.
Get her a rifle she will ENJOY shooting for most things, and a 12 GA "back up" bear gun


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm guessing her husband to be might have some good recommendations.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

JJ Grandits said:


> One of my twin daughters will be moving to Alaska sometime after getting married this summer. The question has come up on what kind of rifle she should get. She is small, 5'3" and about 140# but is very physically fit (looks like she weighs about 110#). Her husband to be is a wildlife biologist and they will spend a lot of time in the back country. I want her to have something that is easy to handle but has enough punch to knock down anything. I have been thinking of a Marlin lever action in .45/70 might fit the bill. Anyone have any experience with this gun/round? Or a better suggestion?


What does she shoot now and what has she shot in the past? How sensitive is she to muzzle blast, recoil and report? All of these factors vary from person to person. 

The best thing you can do Dad is to give her a Visa gift card towards the new rifle of her choice. One she will use often and cherish your gift to her.

Gotta love a man who will give his baby girl a gun for her protection.:rock:


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

First off, she is an NRA rifle instructor. I would definately have her try out any firearm decided on. She has shot various firearms. Believe it or not her favorite is the 1911 colt .45. A good 12ga as a back up is a given. Dads just worry about their little girls.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

JJ Grandits said:


> One of my twin daughters will be moving to Alaska sometime after getting married this summer. The question has come up on what kind of rifle she should get. She is small, 5'3" and about 140# but is very physically fit (looks like she weighs about 110#). Her husband to be is a wildlife biologist and they will spend a lot of time in the back country. I want her to have something that is easy to handle but has enough punch to knock down anything. I have been thinking of a Marlin lever action in .45/70 might fit the bill. Anyone have any experience with this gun/round? Or a better suggestion?


As the others have pointed out, there are a grip of variables to your query, but I'll assume the gun is to be for protection and maybe some huntin"?...

All things being equal (which they rarely are), I think a 45/70 would be a sound selection for a gal of that stature...it's a crusher of a chambering without as much recoil as some of the newer super-magnums. It ain't a beanfield gun, but a hard-hitter, and a time-proven round that makes big holes and excellent terminal ballistics within it's range.

I'm a fan of the Marlin lever guns. I've had several of them, but nary a failure to operate properly. That said, I've never used one in that kind of extreme cold, although they do generally have a reputation for bein' very, very reliable.

If I ain't mistaken, that Marlin lever is offered in stainless and with the large loop lever, both something to consider if she's gonna' be in that kind of climate conditions and wearing big cloves or mittens.

Angry bears can come out of nowhere and knock a long arm loose right quick. If I were working in grizzly or Polar bear country, I'd most definitely want a handgun to be on my person at all times, in additoin to having a rifle or carbine. My buddy has a S&W in .44 mag designes for just such work, but I can't recall the model. Very nice shooter, though. Might be somethin' to consider.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

I am pretty short but stout and hate heavy long guns, but yet always wanted one with some punch. My handloaded .45/70 made my step-son take a step and a half backwards, so I'd say that'd be outta the question.

Probably the best I could suggest would be the Youth 870 20 Ga either Jake Special or simple Youth, 3" Brennake slugs for protection. Beyond that, let her select something she likes.... Easy to handle and enuf punch to knock down anything, with out recoil, well best 2 of 3, maybe but not 3 of 3

The 20 Ga youth is 2 of 3, but the recoil is manageable with the factory recoil pad, and light enuf to be lugged about by someone 110#.

A serious sweet-shooting caliber like 6.5 X 55 could be replaced by 7mm/.08 which is also avail in Rem Mod 7 youth and ammo available pretty much all over the roaded parts of Alaska.

My next step up from there was my shortened and ported .338 Win with a Pachmayer Pad,but again your pushing 9 lbs, a bit more than the .45/70, but I'd rather have a gun in hands of one who can shot THEIR GUN, than my gun in THEIR hands, if you know what I mean..........



JJ Grandits said:


> One of my twin daughters will be moving to Alaska sometime after getting married this summer. The question has come up on what kind of rifle she should get. She is small, 5'3" and about 140# but is very physically fit (looks like she weighs about 110#). Her husband to be is a wildlife biologist and they will spend a lot of time in the back country. I want her to have something that is easy to handle but has enough punch to knock down anything. I have been thinking of a Marlin lever action in .45/70 might fit the bill. Anyone have any experience with this gun/round? Or a better suggestion?


----------



## quietstar (Dec 11, 2002)

Hey J.J....
"Knock down anything" in Aka would require something in the 416 Mag or larger range. The 45/70 was a special round long ago, but delivered energy will only be about 1600 ft. lbs., more than a thousand ft. lbs. less than an accurate, handy little .308 Win.

I can relate to your concerns. My petite daughter also went to live in Alaska, fit as a fiddle from riding her bike from Galveston, Texas to Seattle. Constantly fished for Salmon on the river bank after work because it never got completely dark. Like you, I was thinking hungry bears and cranky Moose prowling a darkened river bottom. Refused a gun, but finally agreed to ask and fish near well armed fishermen for my peace of mind.

My thoughts lead me to suggest a well fitted bolt action in .308. Reasonable recoil to practice until she can place that first round where it belongs. We all pay little attention to recoil when shooting at actual game. With good bullet selection, she should be ready for deer, carabou, and black bear. With backup, no reason she can't get a bull moose and airmail a cured backstrap to her daddy. The large smoked salmon that came my way almost made up for my worry...Glen


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

I wouldnt want a 308 as a brush gun in Alaska. Its a great round, dont get me wrong, I have several 308's. Great for hunting. I have a Marlin lever action in 45-70, 444, 44mag and 30-30. Marlin lever actions are great guns and I greatly prefer them over winchester or other LE rifles. The 45-70 offers great penetration, a large caliber to do a lot of damage, and you have a lot of options on rounds you shoot to either have light recoil that will still offer the pentration and performance you need, to a hot load which will almost break a collar bone. Get the right round for her that she can handle and feels comfortable with and it will be a great gun. Out of my lever actions, the 45-70 is the one I would choose for the application you are asking about. Mine is very accurate open sights out to 150 yards while still offering great pentration. Up close, only my 444 offers better pentration in such a large caliber. A smaller caliber will have good penetration and will kill, but you need a large caliber bullet that wont just kill, but do enough damage to incapacitate whatever you are shooting at when its hit, not 10 minutes later after it bleeds out. One thing about her size to consider though, is that a marlin lever action in 45-70 with a full magazine tube is a heavy rifle. Not like carrying around a 30-30. Invest in a good comfortable sling and have her practice quickly unslinging and shooting the rifle. 

Also, as was mentioned, a good large frame revolver in something like 44 mag is always good to have on you as a backup gun. Kind of hard to think about but you can draw and shoot a revolver multiple times with one arm if injured. Working a lever action one handed isnt so easy unless you are the rifleman, lol. But, if I could only carry one, Id forgo the handgun and take the Marlin lever gun in 45-70 every time.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

First-she's obviously very intelligent-she likes 1911s.....Marlin Guide Gun 45/70 with BuffaloBrand 500grs.....You don't feel recoil when your life is in danger(or hear the shots).I love my Guide Gun and would trust it with my life against any NA animal.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I own one (DH sometimes thinks it is his though) and I have no problem shooting it. I don't find it a heavy gun even with the long barrel. It is nothing like DH's BAR 7mm mag - that thing is heavy!

Mine is not the guide gun but the cowboy version with the long barrel. I love the "BOOM!" when you pull the trigger. Sure has a different sound than most of the rifles. DH reloads (and casts bullets) for it and has some very nice loads developed. And he has a few that will about knock you on your behind too, but he does not expect me to shoot those rounds LOL!

What has impressed both DH and me about this gun is how well balanced and easy it is to shoulder and get on target. Maybe the shorter barreled gun is not so great, I don't' know. This gun is well balanced, it handles just like a high end shotgun. 

Cathy


----------



## quietstar (Dec 11, 2002)

We all are nostalgic and love classic firearms that stand out in this nations history. I'm one of you as an admirer of the old ones. I've never owned a .308, but that doesn't keep me from knowing what it will do. I've also never loved a Punkin Roller like the 45-70. but know well the limitations it has. I may have to ask someones pardon, but I took J.J. serious when he said he wanted to find a rifle for hunting and keeping his dear daughter safe from Alaska game that grows big and rough. If you are a serious shooter, ballistics and NRA research reports are not your enemy and it's ok to love a rifle that will never shoot into a MOA...Glen


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm a fairly large fellow, and I have a leveraction Marlin lever action (1895cb) in .45-70; I also have a lever action Winchester (94) in .444 Marlin - both of them are heavy,,, even heavier when loaded. Either of them would put most any sort of bear in his or her place right quick, but if it were me traveling in _BIG_ bear country, and if it were me carrying, all day, a weapon to protect me from the fairly slim chance of bear attack, I would be carrying a lightweight 12ga. automatic filled with slugs. Lighter to carry and nothing to think about, just point and pull the trigger untill the booms become clicks.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Any thoughts on a revolver and lever action carbine in the same caliber? Say a .44 Magnum? That would allow a long arm and a side arm, but not have to carry 2 types of ammo, instead it is more of one caliber.


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 28, 2009)

a handgun of some sorts

rifles etc are great but a side arm when needed in quick situations could save her life


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i just asked a co worker who spent some time in alaska many years ago 

he said without any hesitation a large hand gun like the ruger alaskan he siad you want somthing you can carry with you every were and get to fast that even if you don't hit it the sound usual turns a bear around 

he holds to the fast and always ready line of thought it is to easy i suppose to leave the rifle out of reach even if you are just a few feet away 

then a hunting rifle of choice


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

sound and fury will not turn bears interested in eliminating you from their environment. PERIOD.

Even the most heavily loaded full house 44 Mag loads dont approach .30/30 or SKS levels. Long guns will do what you need to do. Inexperienced people generally are not capable of doing the job with a full house loaded pistol. Sorry but that is just a fact. Inexperienced people can, however, do the job with a long gun.

This woman should get advice from people there in Alaska, none others.
Having spent my time there in the woods, taiga and on the rivers, heavy guns were a pox, and the lightest easiest to handle guns were carried. My fav was the short 20 ga on a sling. The .45/70 was carried in hi-brush, hi density bear country like the Nenana River bottom along the Denali Hiway. I knew bears were there. Their paw prints would be filling with water when I'd find them, crossing gravel bars, so we'd crossed paths within minutes of each other.

The choice comes to chance and convenience or certainty and inconvenience, and therefore comes to whether its likely the bears ARE certain to show up, or merely suspected in the area.

If there is a known "ice-bear" in the area, there is no excuse for carrying less than a certain bear stopper. If your hunting an area that is simply bear range, then a different approach is OK. In that case make sure what you shoot moose with, can turn a bear with one or two rounds, if not drop them, depending on how your nerves and shooting are.

The person in question has got to make those judgements, based on trying guns on, at the gunshops in Alaska. Likely as not, that is where she will get the best information.



GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> i just asked a co worker who spent some time in alaska many years ago
> 
> he said without any hesitation a large hand gun like the ruger alaskan he siad you want somthing you can carry with you every were and get to fast that even if you don't hit it the sound usual turns a bear around
> 
> ...


----------



## TurnerHill (Jun 8, 2009)

I have the Guide Gun in .450 Marlin. A fantastic little gun, and not very expensive. It weighs right about 7 pounds empty. I took a big bull moose with it last year.

I'm not a big guy, 5'10", 160lbs, and I have no trouble with it.

There's no grizzlies here, though.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

If I was going or someone I loved then it'd be a long gun for certain. Personaly I'd go with a 12ga shotgun if I wasnt using the long arm for hunting big game. A 12ga pump with foster style/full bore deer slugs or 2 3/4" or 3" 0 or 00 buckshot is an awesome weapon. A big bore handgun will stop a bear IF YOU HIT IT. Think of it this way, youve been hiking all day, your tired and dragging rear and a 1200lb griz decides you look delicious. Now your trying to hit a bear thats probably charging you with your adrenaline going berserk and you only have a second or two to react and it will be inside of 25 feet before the trigger is pulled. Be honest with yourself, do you think you could hit it in the brain pan or break a shoulder down with a revolver or semi auto? Same scenario now but replace the pistol with a 12ga pump, dead bear. I like semi auto shotguns but they can break down/jam at the worst moments. Thats why I dont deer hunt with semi auto shotguns anymore. 12ga pump(Remington. Winchester etc, most are good guns) with the max magazine capacity allowed by law(3 here for hunting etc) loaded with slugs and/or heavy buckshot would be my carry gun there. Good luck with whatever she chooses and hopefully she never has to use it in self defense.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Personally, I agree with a lot of you. The 12ga. pumpgun is the ultimate problem solver. She just has a her mind set on a rifle.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

JJ I'd buy her the 12ga pump and let her get a rifle once there after she talks to the locals or give her a gift certificate for the gun of her choice/blank check etc and send the 12ga pump with her. Economy grade 12ga pump less then $200, good used one$150 +/-. Thats cheap peace of mind and life insurance. 12ga pump is our government and military's shotgun of choice for a reason. I seen a piece on one of the nature etc shows about some weather station that also was doubling for an archelogical dig somewhere "up north". They had polar bears around and they were bold, they carried 12 ga pumps with deer slugs. That says alot to me too.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

I use a S&W 629, .44 Mag and also a 12 Ga pump. I desire a 45-70 but can wait for one to fall in my lap.

www.outdoorsdirectory.com in the shooting area there are numerous posts answering your questions. These are people that mostly life the life and use guns as tools to take down large critters.

I am of the opinion that you need 3 rifles for alaska.
Something in a .22 cal..... either .223, 22-250 etc or a .22 LR. Depending on whether you are calling in lynx. wolves etc or just hunting bunnies.
A 280 and a 338. I suggest a Ruger M77Mark II, stainless over plastic with a 3X9 Luepold scope for the open areas. Caribou, moose and bear.

A 45-70 is pretty heavy for a smaller person to carry (unless money is no object).


----------

